# Vikings win...bout time



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

The win against the saints was a great one. I knew we were gonna be alot better this game from the first play...a td pass from pep to taylor. Daunte has turned it around and i'm thinking we're in for a hell of a season. Williamson looked pretty good on that 58 yard bomb.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Its a little early yet to start throwing egg on the face of the Daunte Haters (being it was only one game), but you have to give it up for his performance. Even with the terrible play of the O-Line in pass situations, he made some things happen.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

If I recall, the Daunte haters were at it right after the first game!! I think it is good someone rubs in the win a little


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

did he do the roll thing?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Of course he did the roll....and it still looks horrible.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey I made it to that game sunday. No fumbles for the vikes...woofta. Some sweet passes made. And how bout those vikings CHEERLEADERS!!??


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

im surprised he still has the balls to do the roll...i didnt have a problem with him until he did that....any professional athlete who goes out and feels the need to put on some kind of show or dance everytime they make a yard or a basket i loose all respect for. T.O. i hate.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

big deal he has a thing he does when he throws a td...have you not looked at chad johnson and T.O when they score? Daunte is just having some fun


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

nothing against you OKfolwer but i just like a little class. thats all.


----------

